# April Photo Contest



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

It's time for the APRIL Photo Contest to begin!

As the winner of last month's contest, LynnC got to choose the theme for this month, *'Silly Goldens'. *

Goldens can be silly at times and it's time to share those pics here for all of us to enjoy.
Entries will be accepted until Wednesday, April 22nd.

We love all our member pics so join the fun and share a photo in this thread. Please, one entry per membership
and remember that if you submit more than one photo, the first one will be entered in the voting poll.
As always you must have 25 posts (when the contest closes) for your pic to be entered into the voting poll.

LynnC has shared a great pic of a silly golden.
*







*


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

Ha! This is going to be a fun photo contest!


----------



## pawsnpaca (Nov 11, 2014)

This is dark but it always makes me laugh. Talk about a couch hog!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

OscarsDad said:


> Ha! This is going to be a fun photo contest!


I sure hope so!


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

Ooph! Had a lot to choose from LOL. Decided to go with this goofy one!


----------



## pawsnpaca (Nov 11, 2014)

This is my heart dog, Dover (the same dog who looks so serious in my Avatar). He was a happy, goofy guy his whole life. Still miss him terribly....


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

pawsnpaca said:


> This is my heart dog, Dover (the same dog who looks so serious in my Avatar). He was a happy, goofy guy his whole life. Still miss him terribly....
> 
> View attachment 871436


It's not coming as a picture for me. Anyone else?


----------



## pawsnpaca (Nov 11, 2014)

cwag said:


> It's not coming as a picture for me. Anyone else?


Yeah, sorry about that. I posted a second photo before I realized I wasn't allowed to, but it won't let me delete it (and in my attempts to delete it I think I screwed up the photo link). Trying to figure it out now (FYI I know to click on the three dots on the post, but it only gives me edit and report options - no delete).


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

pawsnpaca said:


> Yeah, sorry about that. I posted a second photo before I realized I wasn't allowed to, but it won't let me delete it (and in my attempts to delete it I think I screwed up the photo link). Trying to figure it out now (FYI I know to click on the three dots on the post, but it only gives me edit and report options - no delete).


I think I was able to delete the pic for you in edit mode by highlighting the info and clicking delete. 

Please feel free to post as many photos as you want to, the first one is the one that goes into the poll.


----------



## pawsnpaca (Nov 11, 2014)

Ivyacres said:


> I think I was able to delete the pic for you in edit mode by highlighting the info and clicking delete.
> 
> Please feel free to post as many photos as you want to, the first one is the one that goes into the poll.


Thank you! As long as it's OK to share, I have reattached the correct photo to my original post...


----------



## Spiderpig (Nov 7, 2019)

New puppy Sherman


----------



## Spiderpig (Nov 7, 2019)

And a couple more so I can get to 25 posts. Cody and another of Sherman.


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









Edited: Does anyone know why Cody’s picture says it is not safe for under 18? I changed it To a different one now.


----------



## Otis-Agnes (Nov 24, 2015)

Penny playing with an empty box of waffles.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Spiderpig said:


> And a couple more so I can get to 25 posts. Cody and another of Sherman.
> 
> View attachment 871456
> 
> ...



Sent you a PM regarding your question about the picture.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Sent you a PM regarding your question about the picture.


Great pics. The total post count of 25 can be from all your posts including ones in other threads. Enjoy the forum!


----------



## Sholt (Jun 20, 2019)

This is Allie when she first came to us. She was ‘Miss Light Pink’ and still has the nail polish on her back. Of all the beds, blankets, and pillows I purchased for her, this is where she fell asleep.😊


----------



## Deborus12 (Nov 5, 2017)

This was my girl who passed away in 2017 at 14 years young. She was always a silly girl with her buddy.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

I'm enjoying the cute pics!


----------



## Tagrenine (Aug 20, 2019)

Always with that toy and that blanket


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

Love all the silly Goldens. Here's another one:


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Puppy Barnaby next to the "broken" laundry basket reading my slimming magazine!!


----------



## mjordan (Apr 1, 2020)

Stitch & I are new here.
We adopted him in January when he was 9 months old.
I just posted this photo as part of our Introduction but thought I'd include it here.
I've never had a dog that was so interested in television.
Shortly after he arrived, we were watching Westminster and we watched the Best of Breed competition.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

All the entries are so good. 
Maybe it was 'love at first sight' for stitch! lol


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Join the fun and share a photo in this month's contest. The theme for this month, *'Silly Goldens'. *

Goldens can be silly at times and it's time to share those pics here for all of us to enjoy.
Entries will be accepted until Wednesday, April 22nd.


----------



## allison07 (Oct 26, 2018)

Here is Albus face deep in the snow trying to get his tennis ball


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

swishywagga said:


> Puppy Barnaby next to the "broken" laundry basket reading my slimming magazine!!
> View attachment 871528


Geez I wonder how THAT happened?!?


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

Great entries so far. This is going to be a great theme. Keep 'em coming!


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

Oskie with his stuffed tree toy in his hunting jacket.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Goldens make us smile so *'Silly Goldens'* is a perfect theme!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Join the fun and share a photo in this month's contest. The theme for this month, *'Silly Goldens'. *

Goldens can be silly at times and it's time to share those pics here for all of us to enjoy.
Entries will be accepted until Wednesday, April 22nd.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

The weekend is here! I hope we get more silly golden photos.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Maybe we will see silly golden easter pics.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Sometimes I feel like I'm being watched. I turn and see Honey peeking around the corner at me, silly girl!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Let's keep the fun going! The theme for this month is *'Silly Goldens'. *

Goldens can be silly at times and it's time to share those pics here for all of us to enjoy.
Entries will be accepted until Wednesday, April 22nd.

We love all our member pics so join the fun and share a photo in this thread. Please, one entry per membership
and remember that if you submit more than one photo, the first one will be entered in the voting poll.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

It's Silly Golden Picture time. Do you have a pic to share?


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

Since they are silly about 97 percent of the time, I would expect there are lots of pictures to share.


----------



## Aidan0311 (Jun 12, 2019)

The big baby won’t get in or out of a truck or car without being picked up. He’ll jump off decks, jump off our tall bed, but won’t jump into a vehicle.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Aidan0311 said:


> The big baby won’t get in or out of a truck or car without being picked up. He’ll jump off decks, jump off our tall bed, but won’t jump into a vehicle.
> View attachment 871825


Definitely a silly boy...


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Join in the fun and share a photo of your *Silly Golden. *

Goldens can be silly at times and it's time to share those pics here for all of us to enjoy.
Entries will be accepted until Wednesday, April 22nd.

We love all our member pics so join the fun and share a photo in this thread. Please, one entry per membership
and remember that if you submit more than one photo, the first one will be entered in the voting poll.
As always you must have 25 posts (when the contest closes) for your pic to be entered into the voting poll.


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

Loving all the silly Goldens!!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

LynnC said:


> Loving all the silly Goldens!!


Me too, hoping to see lots more.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

There's 4 days left to enter a pic of your golden being silly before the contest closes on Wednesday.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Bumping up


----------



## powersrp (Jan 12, 2020)

Sadie,


























Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Only one day left to join the fun and share a photo in this month's contest. The theme for this month, *'Silly Goldens'. *

Goldens can be silly at times and it's time to share those pics here for all of us to enjoy.
Entries will be accepted until *Wednesday, April 22nd*.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

Sophie sleeping on the sofa and hugging her beloved Teddy Bear


----------



## Spiderpig (Nov 7, 2019)

Sherman was very happy after stealing his brother’s moonshine.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

These are all awesome silly golden pics, there's still a few hours left to share one.


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

Never too late to share a silly golden pic!


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

Maxi, Queen of the playground!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Wendy427 said:


> Maxi, Queen of the playground!
> 
> View attachment 872063


Silly dog! All she needs is a crown. lol


----------



## Mde13004 (Feb 20, 2019)

Wow! I love all these pictures. I have missed this forum! With all this Covid madness this is a great







pick me up. Good to be back! Here is Leo being silly eating his treat


----------



## Maggie'sVoice (Apr 4, 2018)

We've all been there, the alarm goes off and we try to hide from getting up.


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

Ivyacres said:


> Silly dog! All she needs is a crown. lol


You're so right! Plus, she's "surveying her domain"!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

The contest will close soon.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Before the contest thread closes, I want to thank everyone for sharing your pics with us. We can all smile at our silly goldens.
A special thanks to new members mjordan and powersrp who's pics don't show in the voting poll due to low member post count (less than 25), and thanks pawsnpaca and spiderpig for the extra pics you shared.
Watch for the Voting Poll.


----------

